# New Project - Emco Compact 5 Cnc



## AR1911 (Sep 17, 2015)

As if I didn't have enough unfinished projects, this followed me home this week. 




It has "needs", so I'll be looking for some stuff: Motor and drive parts, cross-slide, and steppers.  I'll use a new stepper driver and a generic BOB, running either EMC or Mach3.

That electronics cabinet is the latest version and in excellent shape. I'll probably list that in the classifieds shortly. Also have the Basis and Instructor manuals.

Next: Teardown, cleanup, evaluation


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 17, 2015)

What a fun project


----------



## TomS (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm new to CNC and looking to suck up as much information as I can.  I'll be watching your refurb with interest.

Tom S


----------



## AR1911 (Sep 17, 2015)

Tom, I'm pretty new too.  I have a cnc mill that is 85% done that I haven't touched in months, plus 3-4 other unfinished projects, so please be patient


----------



## TomS (Sep 17, 2015)

AR1911 said:


> Tom, I'm pretty new too.  I have a cnc mill that is 85% done that I haven't touched in months, plus 3-4 other unfinished projects, so please be patient



I'm a patient guy.  Took me a year to build my mill.  Still learning and working out the bugs.

Tom S


----------



## rickcact (Oct 12, 2015)

When you decide to tear it down, message me. I may be interested in the control.

 Thanks,
  Rick


----------

